# What breed



## 42Hoosier (Apr 4, 2016)

I got this chick a week ago from rural king it was with the silver Laced Wyandottes. It has some feathers on its legs and is a bit larger than the others. Also whatever breed it is is it a rooster?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Might be a Light Brahma, which is a big hen. Other than my guess, there are others who are better at guessing. I can't tell if it's a boy, Rural King is mostly good about females.


----------



## olguinalex420 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## olguinalex420 (Mar 19, 2017)

What breed ... ? Heard it had a little of sweater ?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Maybe a Buff Brahma? on post 1


----------

